# What did you do?



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 20, 2010)

Stolen from a another forum 
But bloody Hilarious  

Type out the sentence you end up with!!!

*Pick the month you were born:*

January-------I kicked
February------I loved
March----------I karate chopped
April------------I licked
May------------I jumped on
June-----------I smelled
July------------I did the Macarena With
August--------I had lunch with
September----I danced with
October-------I sang to
November-----I yelled at
December-----I ran over

*Pick the day (number) you were born on:*

1-------a birdbath
2-------a monster
3-------a phone
4-------a fork
5-------a snowman
6-------a gangster
7-------my mobile phone
8-------my dog
9-------my best friends' boyfriend
10-------my neighbour
11-------my science teacher
12-------a banana
13-------a fireman
14-------a stuffed animal
15-------a goat
16-------a pickle
17-------your mom
18-------a spoon
19------- a smurf
20-------a baseball bat
21-------a ninja
22-------Chuck Norris
23-------a noodle
24-------a squirrel
25-------a football player
26-------my sister
27-------my brother
28-------an iPod
29-------a surfer
30-------a homeless guy
31-------a llama

What is the last number of the year you were born:

1--------- In my car
2 --------- On your car
3 --------- In a hole
4 --------- Under your bed
5 --------- Riding a Motorcycle
6 --------- sliding down a hill
7 --------- in an elevator
8---------- at the dinner table
9 -------- In line at the bank
0 -------- in your bathroom

*Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:*

White---------because I'm cool like thdat
Black---------because that's how I roll.
Pink-----------because I'm NOT crazy.
Red-----------because the voices told me to.
Blue-----------because I'm sexy and I do what I want
Green---------because I think I need some serious help.
Purple---------because I'm AWESOME!
Gray----------because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.
Yellow---------because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars
Orange--------because my family thinks I'm stupid anyway.
Brown---------because I can.
Other----------because I'm a Ninja!
None----------because I can't control myself!

I got, 'I kicked a birdbath in a hole because thats how I roll'


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 20, 2010)

I yelled at a homeless guy riding a motorcycle because i think i need some serious help


----------



## cuttinloose88 (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran over a monster at the dinner table.. because i can!! hahaha


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Jan 20, 2010)

:lol:-I did the Macarena With a smurf in an elevator because I'm sexy and I do what I want-
I do like Smurfs, lala lalalaa la lala laaa


----------



## babba007 (Jan 20, 2010)

I karate chopped my best friends boyfriend in a hole


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had lunch witha noodle in an elevator because im sexy and do what i want


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 20, 2010)

I had lunch with a gangster sliding down a hill because thats how i roll!! haha


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran over an iPod in an elevator, because i can't control myself.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 20, 2010)

I smelled a goat in your bathroom because that's how I roll!....what the???? :lol:


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 20, 2010)

i kicked a snowman in line at the bank because i'm cool like that

lol this is quite entertaining.....


----------



## waikare (Jan 20, 2010)

i kicked a football player sliding down a hill LMAO


----------



## Tristan (Jan 20, 2010)

I danced with a ninja under your bed because that's how I roll.


----------



## Lewy (Jan 20, 2010)

I danced with my dog in your bathroom because that's how I roll

LOL


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran over my bestfriend's boyfriend in a hole because that's how I roll. :lol:


----------



## Ersatz (Jan 20, 2010)

I had lunch with a llama in my car because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 20, 2010)

I licked a spoon at the dinner table because big bird said to and he is my leader.............


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 20, 2010)

yesssssss........RBB ....... big bird is your leader now go sit in the corner.


----------



## kupper (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran over a pickle riding a motorcyle because I am cool like that


----------



## lizardboyyy (Jan 20, 2010)

i jumped on my mobile phone at the diner table because i cant control myself


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 20, 2010)

I danced with a goat Under your bed because that's how I roll.


----------



## Bez84 (Jan 20, 2010)

I sang to a goat under your bed cause big bird said to and hes my leader.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 20, 2010)

I yelled at your mum at the dinner table cause that's how I roll


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 20, 2010)

I kicked a snowman Riding a Motorcycle because I'm a Ninja!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 20, 2010)

I sang to Chuck Norris in a hole because thats how I roll


----------



## Munster (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran over a surfer in my car because I think I need some serious help.


----------



## JedEye (Jan 20, 2010)

I karate chopped a birdbath at the dinner table because that's how I roll...

Seems quite a few like to wear black shirts....... heheheh


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jan 20, 2010)

l licked a football player in line at the bank because someone offered me $1,000,000


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had lunch with a homeless guy under your bed because I can


----------



## dazzarama (Jan 20, 2010)

i kicked a bird bath in a elevator because big bird told me to cause hes my leader


----------



## Specks (Jan 20, 2010)

i loved a fork under your bed because i think i need some serious help


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 20, 2010)

lol...I think that is the formula they use to calculate horoscopes..excpet they use different words


----------



## squishi (Jan 20, 2010)

i smelled a bird bath in a hole because i am sexy and do what i want
lol


----------



## snakelvr (Jan 20, 2010)

I licked a banana in your bathroom because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

Hhhhmmmmm. KINKY!!!!!!


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Jan 20, 2010)

i had lunch with a snowman on your car because thats how i roll ;D


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

i sang to a banana at the dinner table coz thats how i roll


----------



## Costa (Jan 20, 2010)

i loved my mobile phone in my car cause thats how i roll.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ashlee (me): I sang to a homeless guy under your bed because I'm AWESOME. yep, i LOVE singing to bums x]
Paris: i ran over a banana on your car because thats how i roll.
Justin: I danced with a banana in your bathroom because im cool like that
Dave: i loved my best friends boyfriend in my car because i can.
Thats the whole house X]


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 20, 2010)

I did the Macarena With a monster sliding down a hill because the voices told me to :shock:


----------



## garycahill (Jan 20, 2010)

I jumped on a noodle in line at the bank because that's how I roll.


----------



## jinin (Jan 20, 2010)

I Licked my neighbour riding a motorcycle because i am sexy and do what i want


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 20, 2010)

I loved a goat In my car because I can't control myself!


----------



## Darren86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had lunch with a spoon sliding down a hill because I'm sexy and I do what I want


----------



## snocodile (Jan 20, 2010)

I yelled at a football player at the dinner table because I'm sexy and I do what I want


----------



## Khagan (Jan 20, 2010)

I smelled a stuffed animal in an elevator because that's how I roll.


----------



## rash (Jan 20, 2010)

hehe

i jumped on a goat in my car.....because thats how i roll....

seems i have some explaining to do????


----------



## rash (Jan 20, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> I loved a goat In my car because I can't control myself!



haha, it seems YOU have some explaining to do!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 20, 2010)

i had lunch with a monster under ur bed cos thats how i roll!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 20, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> I loved a goat In my car because I can't control myself!


 
ha ha ha I bet you did 

"bleat"


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 20, 2010)

my brothers is i jumped on my sister in a car becaue i cant controll my self. 
lol imbreedding


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 20, 2010)

i jumped on your mom in an elevator because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

that actually made sence! disturbing.....


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 20, 2010)

I licked a Ninja in a hole because Big Bird said to and he's my leader.

Man that just sounds wrong, very wrong.


----------



## froglet (Jan 20, 2010)

i sang to a homeless guy in my car because that how i roll


----------



## Daryl_H (Jan 20, 2010)

i ran over my mobile phone on your car because im sexy and i do what i want!!


----------



## itbites (Jan 20, 2010)

I sang to a pickle In a hole because I'm AWESOME!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran over a noodle in a hole, 'cause that's how I roll. 8)


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 20, 2010)

i jumped on a football player sliding down a hill coz i'm sexy and do wat i want 

YAY i'm SEXY!


Will


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 2, 2010)

i danced with a monster riding a motorcycle because big bird said to and he's my leader


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I loved a snow on a car because I can't control myself.


----------



## sk17zn (Aug 2, 2010)

I danced with chuck Norris under your bed because that's how I roll.....


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 2, 2010)

I did the macarena with my dog on a motorcycle cause that's how I roll!!


----------



## driftoz (Aug 2, 2010)

I ran over a ninja under your bed because i cant control my self!!! LOL


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 2, 2010)

i karate chopped my mobile phone in an elevator because I'm sexy and I do what I want

:lol:


----------



## Deblovessnakes (Aug 2, 2010)

I had lunch with a noodle on your car because I'm AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas (Aug 2, 2010)

I jumped on a birdbath in a hole because the voices told me too.

My hubbys was bad..

I smelled your mum in a hole because I can't control myself.

Eewwww!!!


----------



## mungus (Aug 2, 2010)

I danced with a football player in line at the bank because the voices told me to !!


----------



## KellieF (Aug 2, 2010)

I karate chopped a football player on your car because I can't control myself!


----------



## Choco (Aug 2, 2010)

I loved a smurf on your car because I'm sexy and I do what I want


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 3, 2010)

i snag to my science teacher on a motorcycle because my family think im stupid anyway lol


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 3, 2010)

I ran over a football player in line at the bank cause im sexy and i do what i want.


----------



## Dizza212 (Aug 3, 2010)

I danced with a goat under your bed because im sexy and i do what i want


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 3, 2010)

i smelled a goat in a hole because the voices told me to.


----------



## Karly (Aug 3, 2010)

MarcAtterton said:


> l licked a football player in line at the bank because someone offered me $1,000,000



This has got to be the best one so far lol


----------



## 1issie (Aug 3, 2010)

i yelled at a birdbath in your bathroom because thats how i roll!!! 
HA


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 3, 2010)

I danced with a goat Under your bed because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 3, 2010)

Dizza212 said:


> I danced with a goat under your bed because im sexy and i do what i want


 

OMG we have the same one!!!


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2010)

amy5189 said:


> i kicked a snowman in line at the bank because i'm cool like that
> 
> lol this is quite entertaining.....


 
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Megzz (Aug 3, 2010)

I yelled at a pickle in an elevator because I'm sexy and I do what I want


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 3, 2010)

I smelled a football player in your bathroom because big bird told me so and he's my leader :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 3, 2010)

I loved a snowman in a hole because that's how I roll. 

lol


----------



## Megzz (Aug 3, 2010)

jamesbecker said:


> I loved a snowman in a hole because that's how I roll.
> 
> lol


And Snowman thought the one at the top of this page was bad :lol:


----------



## euphorion (Aug 3, 2010)

I licked a ninja at the dinner table because i can!


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I did the Macarena With a ninja in your bathroom because I can't control myself!


----------



## sparkles.xox (Aug 3, 2010)

i loved Chuck Norris rolling down a hill because big bird said to and hes my leader.

LOL


----------



## sparkles.xox (Aug 3, 2010)

haha i did it for my mum to
it was -I karate chopped a homeless guy riding a motorcycle because im cool like that-
LOL


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 3, 2010)

i ran over a phone on your car because thats how i roll


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 3, 2010)

I kicked a surfer in my car because I'm cool like that8)


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Aug 3, 2010)

I ran over chuck norris sliding down a hill because im sexy and i do what i want.


----------



## anntay (Aug 3, 2010)

I kicked my neighbour Riding a Motorcycle because I'm cool like that
now thats just not nice at all


----------



## Kitah (Aug 3, 2010)

I sang to a stuffed animal in line at the bank because I'm sexy and I do what I want


----------



## krusty (Aug 3, 2010)

i kicked a homeless guy sliding down a hill because thats the way i roll....that is so true because i could see myself doing that...lol.lol.


----------



## justbecausewhy (Aug 4, 2010)

I karate chopped a phone in a hole because thats how I roll. LOL.


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 4, 2010)

I ran over my mobile phone at the dinner table because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


Hahaha! Interesting...


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

Me: I loved a bird bath on your car because I think I need some serious help.
Wife: I sang to a llama under your bed because that's how I roll.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## jaydog (Aug 4, 2010)

i kicked a banana in a hole because I'm sexy and I do what I want


----------



## D3pro (Aug 4, 2010)

I yelled at my dog in your bathroom because I'm cool like thdat


----------



## maanz641 (Aug 4, 2010)

i had lunch with a stuffed animal on your car because thats how i roll


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 5, 2010)

I licked your mom Under your bed because that's how I roll.

Hehehehehe


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 5, 2010)

Me: I ran over my science teacher in an elevator because im sexy and I do what I want.
My Partner: I smelled my neighbour in line at the bank because I can't control myself!


----------



## chezza0066 (Aug 5, 2010)

I loved my science teacher sliding down a hill because I'm NOT crazy...haha


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 5, 2010)

i yelled at my neighbour sliding down a hill because im cool like that


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 5, 2010)

I jumped on a phone in line at a bAnk because thats how i roll-what the hey


----------



## SerpentNova (Aug 5, 2010)

I karate chopped a spoon in an elevator because I'm sexy and I do what I want.... lolz


----------

